# الترجمه المعتمده للمواصفه 19001



## صفوان اصف (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخواه والاخوات الكرام
في المرفقات تجدون النسخه المعتمده من المواصفه iso 19011
وهي باللغتين العربيه والانجليزيه
وقد قام بأرسالها لي احد الزملاء في احد المنتديات الصديقه فلا تنسوا من الدعاء


----------



## وليد 12 (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا0000000000


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## atef2005 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الملف


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (9 يناير 2011)

شكر واحب على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## نجاح القطان (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (20 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## safa aldin (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## bahnos78 (24 يناير 2011)

:79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79:


zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.شهاب (26 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
*


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود طيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ميثم العنزي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وتسلم الايادي


----------



## بعيو2 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## engbilal (21 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------



## engbilal (21 فبراير 2012)

محبة الله ورسوله

thank you


----------



## engbilal (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا كتير


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (24 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

اشكر جهودك


----------



## safa aldin (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمدطلحة (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## غسان التكريتي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز على المعلومة المفيدة


----------

